# My Other Business



## jar546 (May 28, 2016)

Enjoy the good looking model


----------



## cda (May 28, 2016)

Rough hobby, watch out you could injure your release finger!!

I think I have asked before which camera brand and model do you use.

I keep picking up the camera and Lightroom every so often, just to play and try to get better.

I need to go to photoshop and Lightroom online, maybe soon


----------



## jar546 (May 28, 2016)

Nikon D800 primary, D610 Backup (previously a D600) LR & PScc


----------



## cda (May 28, 2016)

Fantastic

I have a d5100 but just for my own blinking around no professional work

Have to check what we use at work, keep talking about getting a full frame


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

We shoot a Nikon 7000 at work

Trying to go to full frame


----------

